# إلى خبراء كباسات كوبلاند



## إيهاب2007 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

ضاغط مركب فى منظومة تكييف نوعه كوبلاند أمريكى Cr24 أحترق وعند أستبداله لم نجد نفس السعة
فتم تركيب مماثل له ولكن سعة مختلفة Cr28 فكانت النتجة أرتفاع فى الأمبير عن المقرر بحوالى 6أمبير فهل من تعديل فى الدائرة لتخفيض الامبير
وماهو الكابلرى المقرر للاستعمال مع الكباس Cr28 
برجاء من كل الزملاء عدم التعليق إلا اذا كان متأكد من المعلومة


----------



## لؤي ط (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الرمز الاول cr24 يعني 2400 حصان وcr28 يعني 2900 حصان


----------



## باهر سمير (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الكريم 
حسب المعلومات المتوفرة لدى ارجو من سيادتكم قراءة كارت البيانات الملصوقة على الكمبروسوروأعطائنا اياها حتى نقوم بالأفادة
جعلكم الله معينا للضعفاء امثالنا


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لامبير المرتفع فهذا ناتج عن عن زيادة القوة للكمبريسور وسيزداد استهلاكه للطاقة ولكن لا تخف على صحة المكيف ايضا اما بالنسبة للكابيلري فاطلب منك ان تعطيني حرارة التبخر والتكثيف وحرارة رجوع الغاز من المبخر وشكرا


----------



## إيهاب2007 (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراً لكل الزملاء الذين ساهموا فى الموضوع
أخى لؤى/ أرجو منك مراجعة معلوماتك فهل يعقل أن الضاغط Cr24 قدرته تساوى2400حصان
أخى باهر سمير/ أتذكر أنه بعد Cr28 مكتوب Pfz وأن Lra=61a وللأسف لاأتذكر باقى البيانات
أخى الأختصاصى/ أزاى ماخافش على الجهاز أنت عايز الكباس يحترق زى اللى سبقه وفى زمن قصير 
أما بالنسبة للكابلرى صعب عليا قياس درجة حرارة التبخير والتكثيف وخط السحب


----------



## adooool (9 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتقد اخي الكريم انك اخترت ضاغط اكبر بكثير من حجم الوحدة 

لاني قد حصلت لي هذة المشكلة اني لم اجد ضاغط بنفس السعة لثلاجة عرض 

لكن اخترت الضاغط الاكبر منة على طول وتم خفظ شحنة التبريد 
45 بي اس اي لفريون 22


----------



## halim zaed (12 أغسطس 2009)

*egypt el behayra etay el barod shar3 flsten*

يوجد جميع الكباسات : كوبلان___كرير___وبيدزر___وحدات كاملة__استراد خارج mobile :02/0107835050


----------



## halim zaed (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مصر البحيرة ايتاي البارود الطريق السريع*

يوجد لدينا للبيع بسعر الجملة كباسات __كوبلاند___كرير__بيدزر___مبخرات___شلرات___وحدات تبريد كاملة استعمال خارج و البيع بالضمان ويتم التشغيل قبل الاستلام للأستعلام mobile:02/0107835050 مع تحيات : م/عبد الحليم ذايد


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (14 أغسطس 2009)

تحيه للمهندس عبد الحليم زايد
المهم الاسعار تكون مناسبه وانت فين فى ايتاى بالتحديد 
غرب ولا شرق ؟


----------



## رزق نصر (14 أغسطس 2009)

حصل معايا نفس العيب لكن فى الثلاجات كنت بركب كباس 1/2 مكان 1/3 بس كنت بزود خط الطرد والراجع ازود قطر الماسورة على اعتبار انها خزان


----------



## مصطفى مرزوق (4 يونيو 2010)

حاجة بسيطة جدا كبر خط الطرد الواصل بين الضاغط والكندنسر والاحسن تخلى 2 دخل للكندنسر هينزل الامبير


----------



## amakali (6 سبتمبر 2010)

كيفيه معرفة قدره الكباس بالحصان وما معنى LRA وكذلك cr بالنسبه للحصان
كيفيه قراة المعلومات الوجودة على اى كباس ارجو الافادة


----------



## محسن يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2010)

اخوانى فى المنتدى معذره للتطويل عليكم فى الكلام التالى :

عندما كنا نتناقش عن علاقه طن التبريد وقدره الجهاز بالحصان ذكرت وقلت انه ليس هناك علاقه بين طن التبريد وقدره الجهاز بالحصان لاختلاف طريقه تصميم كل جهاز تكييف عن الاخروضربت مثلا لو لدينا جهاز قدرته التبريديه 24000btu اى ان القدره التبريديه التى نحصل عليها من المبخر هى 24000btu فسنجد ان قدره الكباس تختلف من جهاز الى اخر لماذا لاختلاف مكثف كل جهاز عن الاخر واختلاف مبخر كل جهاز عن الاخر واختلاف قطر الانبوبه الشعريه capillary وطولها من جهاز الى اخر وكذلك اختلاف درجات حراره التصميم التى يصمم عليها المصمم من بلد لاخر وهى درجه حراره الجو الخارجى واشياء كثيره وقلنا اثنا المناقشه انه عندما يحترق او يتلف كباس احد الاجهزه يتم احضار كباس له مواصفات الكباس القديم ولو لم يتواجد يجب احضار كباس على الاقل له مواصفات القدره التبريديه للجهاز فمثلا لو كان الجهاز مبخره يعطينا 24000btu فلابد وان نذهب الى كتالوجات الشركات الاخرى المصنعه ونحضر كباس لو ركبته فى نفس الجهاز يعطينا هذه القدره التبريديه .

فالذى يحدث اننا لو احضرنا كباس قدرته التبريديه اكبر فان ضغط طرد الكباس ودرجه حراره الطرد سيكون عاليا بنسبه لا يتحملها المكثف اى ان المكثف لن يودى عمله على الوجه الاكمل والنتيجه ان الغاز لن يحدث له تكثيف كامل اما من ناحيه الضغط المنخفض ولان الكباس قدرته كبيره فالذى سيحدث ان ضغط السحب سيكون منخفض وفى هذه الحاله سيقوم المهندس او الفنى بزياده كميه الفريون حتى يوصلها للضغط المعتاد عليه الجهاز حسب مواصفاته وستكون النتيجه ان الكباس الذى تم تركيبه فى لحظه اغلاق الجهاز واعاده تشغيله مره اخرى فانه سيسحب امبير عالى عند بدايه الدوران ومن الممكن الا يعمل ويفصل اوفرلود داخلى والامبير الذى سيسحبه من الممكن ان يصل الى LRA ومره بعد اخرى من الممكن ان يحترق الكباس .
فما هو الحل فى هذه المشكله هناك حلين :

1- تغيير هذا الكباس باخر يعطى نفس القدره التبريديه فى المبخر .
2- الحل الثانى هو شحن الجهاز على ضغط منخفض وهو مثلا 55psi والانتظار لمده 4 دقائق فتره تعادل الغاز وتشغيل الجهاز مره اخرى فلو قام الكباس اترك الجهاز على هذا الضغط ولاتزيد ضغط الفريون عن هذا الضغط اما لو لم يقم الكباس فقم بتفريغ شحنه الغاز قليلا حتى يقوم الكباس واتركه على هذا الضغط الجديد . 

المشكله التى ستحدث فى هذا الجهاز هو ان ضغط السحب اصبح منخفض وهذا الجهاز مواسير الراجع ستكثف مياه ولكن ما باليد حيله حتى لا تخسر ثمن هذا الكباس .


----------



## محسن يوسف (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *كيفيه معرفة قدره الكباس بالحصان وما معنى LRA وكذلك cr بالنسبه للحصان
> كيفيه قراة المعلومات الوجودة على اى كباس ارجو الافادة*




الشركات المصنعه للكباسات كل شركه لها ارقامها وكل بيانات اى كباس بتكون مكتوبه فى الكتالوج بتاعها فمثلا شركه كوبلاند موديل الكباس CR24K6 ستجد مكتوب فى الكتالوج امام هذا الرقم قدرته اى Capacity فستجدها 24500 btu ومعناها ان الكباس ده يركب فى جهاز تكييف مبخره يعطى 24000btu وخللى بالك فيه ناس كثير بتحولها لحصان وتقسمها على 8000btu وده الخطا اللى بيقعوا فيه ويقولك ان ده 3 حصان .

علشان تعرف معلومات اى كباس لازم تجيب كتالوج الشركه المصنعه له وتعرف كل بياناته منها ولكن فى مصر ناس شغاله بالبلدى يقولك جهاز 24000 ركب له كباس 3 حصان والمحترم فيهم من الكتالوج بيعرف قدره الجهاز قد ايه ويدخل على الكتالوج ويعطيك رقم الكباس اللى يعطيك القدره المطلوبه فى المبخر .


----------



## حماده خرده (13 أكتوبر 2010)

فتفغتلاناةنعغنغنلاةولاى ةلاى لاى


----------



## حماده خرده (13 أكتوبر 2010)

وما رايك اخى عن الاجهزة المكتوب عليها با الوات او kw


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## طاهر الاغا (19 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا محتاج اتكلم مع حد من الناس الى موجوده دا اميلى ياريت نتكلم شويه [email protected]


----------



## alaa.7700 (20 يناير 2011)

ارجو معرفة كيفية حساب احمال غرف التبريد والتجميد


----------



## شادي الطرشان (21 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم باختصار شديد
الضاغط الي ركبته غير مناسب لحجم دارة التكييف
شوف الدارة كم btu او كم wat
واشتري ضاغط مناسب من غير نوع اذا كان لا يوجد نفس نوع الضاغط الاساسي
وعند تركيب ضاغط من غير نوع اعمل التالي
قم بلحام بلف خدمة على خط الطرد الخارج من الضاغط
افتح خط السحب
افتح خط بداية المبخرة
شغل الضاغط وخليه يسحب ويطر هواء على الفاضي
يعني خليه يسحب هواء من خط السحب ويخرج الهواء من نهاية الكابيلاري
وبعدين ركب ساعات الضغط على البلف يلي تم تركيبه على خط الطرد لازم يكون الضغط ما بين 80 الى 100 psi
اذا كان اقل من 80 قم بزيادة طول الكابيلاري واذا كان اكثر من 100 قم بتقصير طول الكابيلاري

ما عندك غير هالحل انك تركب ضاغط مكافئ للضاغط القديم ولو من غير نوع


----------



## محمد علواني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يفتح عليكم


----------



## كندي يونس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

انواع الكبليري مع نوع الكمبروسر تجدهم في 

ارجو زيارتي على مدونتي ومنتداي مصابيح الدجى فيها مواضيع مشابهة وشكرا 
http://masabihaddoja.blogspot.com
http://masabihaddoja.lamuntada.com


----------

